# New Orleans Style BBQ Shrimp on the drum



## cowgirl (Oct 23, 2009)

I wanted to try these on the drum.. I make them in the house and on the grill but wanted to see how they would do with a touch of smoke too.

These are some of my homegrown shrimp....






For the sauce....
1 tsp cracked black pepper
2 cloves of garlic, minced
1 tsp of chili powder
two pinches each of
thyme
basil and 
oregano
1 1/2 to 2 *TBS* liquid crab boil
1 1/2 *TBS* dijon mustard
about 1/2 tsp tabasco or hot sauce
2 sticks of butter (or more)










I fry a few pieces of bacon, remove from the pan...then add everything else into the pot but the shrimp. I let it simmer for 10 to 15 minutes.



You can add more butter to cut the heat. 

Add the shrimp and stir to coat....



into the drum at 250 degrees with a bit of hickory.
I stirred them after 20 minutes. They took about 40 minutes to cook. 




The New Orleans Style BBQ shrimp sprinkled with crumbled bacon and green onions. Served with crusty bread to sop up the gravy and a cold beer to wash it down. 
	

		
			
		

		
	











I liked it !! A lot!







Thanks for checking out my supper!


----------



## memphisbud (Oct 23, 2009)

Gorgeous plate Cowgirl....it just blows my mind how creative you are.  Great job!


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 23, 2009)

Thank you Bud!! I think a big batch of these in the drum would be a hit at my next cookout. ...and they would be easy to make.


----------



## smoke_chef (Oct 23, 2009)

Hmmmm.... smoked shrimp. I haven't tried that one yet. 

Did they pick up much of the smoked flavor? 

You don't eat the shell do you? Some cultures do. I've tried it twice with some Asian friends. It's not for me. 

Do you think the dish would work the same if I used pre-peeled shrimp? My wife likes shrimp but doesn't like to peel them. I usually spoil her and serve only pre-peeled. 

As always... you come up with an awesome post!


----------



## blue (Oct 23, 2009)

That looks great, Jeanie


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 23, 2009)

I have smoked some shrimp before but they didn't come out looking like yours. I did mine on a sticks like a kabob. They were pretty tastey I most say but I have been looking for a good bar-b-que recipe for ever and now I will have to try yours because you haven't led us down yet. Your food is so good looking and your creativety is just off the charts. Like I said before I'm just gonna make your page my home page because I seach thur them so much. Thanks Again


----------



## eman (Oct 23, 2009)

IMHO, If at all possible cook the shrimp w/ shells on . It keeps them from getting rubbery and also adds flavor. 
 Just break down and peel the shrimp for her!


----------



## raceyb (Oct 23, 2009)

Very good looking dish.  I'm kinda squeemish though and the shrimp with heads is kinda yucky. I have a friend that will eat crawdads, head and all....

Nice looking plate except for the shrimp starin at me...


----------



## treegje (Oct 23, 2009)

That plate looks awesome


----------



## rivet (Oct 23, 2009)

Jeannie gotta love your food! You make shrimp the real way, head, tail and all, pick 'em apart on the plate~ way to go. That's how I grew up eating them. Beautiful looking plate and that recipe with the bacon drippings is a keeper. Thanks for sharing such a feast. Big points to you


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 23, 2009)

Nice looking shrimp Jeanie.... Love Shrimp...


----------



## the dude abides (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow what a great looking dinner.  And you raised it too?!  My wife hates you.  LOL  I said "hey honey, come look at these shrimp cowgirl raised and smoked.  They look awesome."  She said "I'm so sick of cowgirl and her perfect meals."  This is said as she's heating up one of those premade/frozen Stoffers lasagnas for our dinner toningt.  I'm not complaining.   

It sounds meaner that it really was.  But thanks Jeanie for pushing her buttons.  LOL


----------



## jaxgatorz (Oct 23, 2009)

Darnit Jeanie!! Now you've gone and done it .. Shrimp is my favorite !!! But of course u had me at " apple dumplings." 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Again u amaze...Great job as always !!


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 23, 2009)

Jeanie, I just noticed where you GREW YOUR OWN SHRIMP???  

Can I come visit???


----------



## hhookk (Oct 24, 2009)

Amazing. Those look so delicious. Great post.


----------



## waysideranch (Oct 24, 2009)

Beautiful shrimp Jeanie.  And i like the Shiner in the pick as well.


----------



## chefrob (Oct 24, 2009)

o.k, that one gets 2 homers!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 24, 2009)

You are a truly amazing cook. Enjoy all of the posts - Thanks for sharing


----------



## pepeskitty (Oct 24, 2009)

My wife says you have some gourmet chef skills.  I have to agree.  Good looking food as usual.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 24, 2009)

Thank you everybody! 

SmokeChef, I do not eat the shells either. I like to cook the shrimp with the shells and head when possible, it adds more flavor, but some dishes they are better peeled.
If you used peeled ones in this dish, just let them sit for bit to soak up some of the gravy and they will work fine.
The dish is spicy but you can cut the heat down by adding more butter.


lol Dude, please tell Mrs Abides that most of the time I eat sunflower seeds or olives off the tips of my fingers for supper. lol 

lol Mike. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Paul, I raise shrimp here on the farm. Beef, pork, poultry and horses too. :)

Scott... I CL is still my favorite! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Thank you for the kind comments everybody!


----------



## westkyguy (Oct 31, 2009)

Really good looking dish, I have a very similar recipe I make in the kitchen, never thought about putting it on the smoker. I would like to know about the bread in the picture, is it homemade or store bought? TIA


----------



## scubadoo97 (Nov 1, 2009)

I was in NOLA a couple of weeks ago and that looks as good as anything I saw in the French quarter.   Very nice


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 1, 2009)

Thank you Westkyguy and Scuba! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Westky, it was some home made beer bread.  It's easy to make... 
I am getting ready to post some pics of another batch I did this weekend.


----------



## john3198 (Dec 15, 2009)

Jeane - 

Just came across this thread. Nice job. New Orleans BBQ shrimp (like you do it with bitter and spices) is one of my favorite dishes to cook. I use a reciepe from Paul Purdhomes cookbook. Always killer. I will have to try this on the smoker next time out. 

Thanks.


----------



## danj (Dec 15, 2009)

they do look good gotta love seafood.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 15, 2009)

Thank you John and Dan!

John, I will look for his recipe. I bet it's a good one! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Thanks!

Dan, I love seafood too!


----------



## dannyubc (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for the post Cowgirl!  I am new to this site and smoking in general.  Although this was posted almost 5 years ago,  it teaches on!   It reminds my when we first moved to New Orleans, in 1999.  We one of the first nights we were there we went to the City Grill in Mid Town.. I ordered  New Orleans BBQ'd  shrimp....when they brought it out May two young men (10 & 11) were shocked,  my bowl  was full of  head on shrimp in what looked liked dirty water, with antenna hanging over the side...I must have looked a little shocked too 'cause the waitress asked if would rather have something else.  I said, no, mostly because I wanted to encourage my sons to try new things...man am I glad I kept the plate...one of my altimeter favorite dishes.  We ended up moving to Madisonville on the Northshore of Lake Pontchatrain.  We lived in a community on the riiver just nort of the lake and ther was a comity seafood boil going almost every day near the pool and in  no time our boys where often feeding themselves ans others as the community boys would catch crabs and fish for the boil...it was a great 3 years,..now here in VA I can't find head on shrimp...  After reading your post...I'll be looking again!

Dannyubc


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 12, 2014)

Just seeing some of this for the first time (as I wasn't on this site in 2009) and how very beautiful!

What a treat to see!

Cheers to all!  - Leah


----------

